# Getting over a plateau



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

You know that ugly feeling when one is stuck? One _knows_ what you're doing wrong but for whatever reason _can't _transflate the theory into reality? When one over and over again recognizes the same mistake? It's simply frustrating n urgh























But then? For whatever reason? The penny drops and you _make_ it? It's























Had that feeling last two times out (referring to a trainer who always said: one time is luck, you've to confirm with a second time). 

Had hit a plateau some time back. I was well able to ride down everywhere, but _how_? As soon as conditions got bad? Viz got bad or no viz way ahead? I've slowed down. A lot. Got timid. Even tho I've exercised jumps the last seasons cos I was bad there, to hopefully one day get more confident and worked a lot at memorizing n readin terrain to get quicker in reading lines and made "no backseat!" my consrant mantra... I still only rode bold if I could see my line _well_ in advance. Slow in deep means no agility, lot of body effort to turn, lot of bad habits like counter rotation n backseat included. I _knew_ it was a bad habit, just couldn't get myself over that timidity and ride faster. E.g. been a very bad rider in trees in Japan and got angry with myself alla time. Been reluctant even @home and first had to stop n peek n seek _my_ line every odd meter, never hitting a line in decent speed. 

Now... last two times out in deep, varying terrain, low or short viz? I did shoot down everywhere, rode _fluently_. There's a gully? Yeah, ride it! There's a bump/roller/covered pole? Yeah! Jump it! There's a wind blown rocky patch? Jump over it! Whatever's ahead or around the corner? No need to stop, I can manage it without slowing down and carefully watch n study n think n assess. And? I survived  And? Yeeeha! Had the runs of my life! Soooo much fun! Totally new riding feel! Even the SO who's usually pretty critical and usually sais things like "aww... not bad, you're _slowly_ doin quite all right, BUT needs just more this n that, bit more this, less that" said "nothing to critizise, that _was_ pretty good".

(BTW: the reason IMO? Awesome new board  Love that lady, so quick, so agile and so stable. Makes me feel in charge every second, without thinking twice. For a insecure rider? This can make night n day).

Sooo... I'm pretty euphoric getting past that long time plateau, getting to a new stage, couldn't hold it back :laugh:

What's your euphoric story?


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

neni said:


> You know that ugly feeling when one is stuck? One _knows_ what you're doing wrong but for whatever reason _can't _transflate the theory into reality? When one over and over again recognizes the same mistake? It's simply frustrating n urgh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



While I congratulate you on turning that corner, I find it funny that you were upset with yourself for not charging lines with no viz. I mean, charging with no viz is kinda crazy, no? Sounds like a great way to end up in a crevasse or over the side of an unseen cliff. Haha.

Also, I only just realized how steep the pitch in your profile pic is. Jesus Christ! I hope you're not planning on straight-lining that one in the fog!

Cheers.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Alonzo said:


> While I congratulate you on turning that corner, I find it funny that you were upset with yourself for not charging lines with no viz. I mean, charging with no viz is kinda crazy, no? Sounds like a great way to end up in a crevasse or over the side of an unseen cliff. Haha.
> 
> Also, I only just realized how steep the pitch in your profile pic is. Jesus Christ! I hope you're not planning on straight-lining that one in the fog!
> 
> Cheers.


It is really all relative..... 

I assume your talking about known or at least visualized with "eyes on" type of terrain and not just blindly riding and charging it. That could get dangerous, lol, fun but dangerous....

I get excited every time I can do something fluidly for the first time. Riding moguls, I hate them but I can ride them fluid now once my legs have a run under them for the day and I am not super tired. I still cant ride tighter trees fluidly and fast. 

I remember making my first switch turns fluidly on green terrain, I was already comfortable riding regular in any terrain. I actually let out a cry for joy.....

Conditions make my day better or worse. I can ride pretty much anything(trees aside) in untracked powder conditions fast and hard. The day I can ride even 3/4 speed in trees I will probably need to clean out the front of my pants.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Right on Neni, your story brings me back to my first year with a pass back in 98. Few things I remember from that era was you have to use the force as in you need to trust your equipment and have the skill and confidence to overcome whatever is going to knock you down. I remember learning to ride trees and sometimes you get into a position where your ducking a branch and leaning the wrong way and to avoid hitting that tree in front of you you manage to get your board into a position that corrects everything just from a feeling from within your body. Same thing with riding the backside wall of a halfpipe, you cant really visually see if your board is in the right place but you can certainly feel it. I guess what I'm getting at is eventually your board becomes an extension of your body and it will do things you never thought you would be able to do.

As for euphoric stories it's all about riding deep untouched powder for me, that's basically all I'm chasing doing this sport.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol, Alonzo, naw, sure not the aim. Big difference between low viz i.e. clouds, maybe some sunny patches, you in general see the run, familiar terrain you actually know but just the contours of snow aren't detectable well in advance) and no viz at all like fog. And trees? Urgh... they go into the "no" viz IMO cos one hardly sees behind the next line of trees.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh the things I could buy with all the pennies I'm still waiting for.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

f00bar said:


> Oh the things I could buy with all the pennies I'm still waiting for.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

This goes back to the beginning but when I first started riding and finally started linking turns it was the greatest feeling ever. It was amazing, like "Ok THIS is what I have been waiting for, now its gonna get seriously fun!!" and it did.

Now its smaller progressions, but still great to experience, such a being comfortable with more speed, handling shitty terrain better and so on. Still enjoyable, even more so than ever before.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

You hit a plateau and got over it?
I can't imagine what kind of a rider you'd be now!! :surprise:

Last year in Vail, I spent a day with an instructor in storm/whiteout condition all over the back bowls.
I don't know what happened then and there.
I was a different rider next day.


----------



## Motogp990 (Mar 10, 2013)

neni said:


> You know that ugly feeling when one is stuck? One _knows_ what you're doing wrong but for whatever reason _can't _transflate the theory into reality? When one over and over again recognizes the same mistake? It's simply frustrating n urgh
> 
> "no backseat!" my consrant mantra... I still only rode bold if I could see my line _well_ in advance. Slow in deep means no agility, lot of body effort to turn, lot of bad habits like counter rotation n backseat included. I _knew_ it was a bad habit, just couldn't get myself over that timidity and ride faster. E.g. been a very bad rider in trees in Japan and got angry with myself alla time.


This is what separates you from 99% of the other riders. 
Identifying the obstacle and actually trying to overcome it, instead of just wishing you could ride better or thinking it'll come by just doing the same old things.

My personal mantra for everything riding related is "bend your knees or bend your knees more" haha



neni said:


> What's your euphoric story?


Riding pow


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Mine is probably the moment I realised that I'm not out there to impress anyone!!!!! I'm out there for my own enjoyment!!!!! 

Not only do I come off the mountain more satisfied, even if I have a shitty day, but I also think it helps to relax more, get into the groove, and ride better!!!!!


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

OMG I so needed this thread right now! Thank you Neni! Lawyers... contract law... tax law... :crying::storm: 

ANYway!!! My best day ever ever was this season! It was like my own little miracle. I got to the top of a black icy mogul covered monster. Some little genius inside me said "don't look down the fall line" and I didn't! It was AWESOME. Even thou I stayed toe side (so just looking across the trail, 2 feet in front of my nose with back to trail and not ever looking down it) and even thou I just rode falling leaf across the trail back and forth over icy moguls with authority, it was a MAJOR win for control, attitude, and courage. 

When I got off that trail section and back on my normal daily run (only a few trail options open) my ride was like 100000000% different, on the steepest blues I was CHARGING it like never before because like after winning that black, the steepest blue that is normally my limit was like child's play. 

Thanks for asking me to relive it Neni I needed that!!!!!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Everyone has their own enemies and it's the process of defeating them that makes one happy.


----------



## Rogue (Nov 29, 2014)

Motogp990 said:


> My personal mantra for everything riding related is "bend your knees or bend your knees more" haha


so true. I swore I was basically sitting down I felt like my knees were bent so low. I saw video later and I was like wait a second, where's the part where I'm really squatting down? hahaha! Knees bent are my weakness, but I am getting better...just not all the time or enough. 


Isn't it fun to be able to address an issue that's nagging you and conquer it??nConsistently? Well done lady! Stoked to hear about your next level (although I believe you've always been at a "next level") riding paired with the freeing and empowering feeling that comes with. :


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> What's your euphoric story?



Just yesterday riding Meteorite. Guided all the way by radio because you can't see down past 50 feet at any given time. I was the first to drop and the guide took a slightly different line on the other side of the spine, I couldn't see his tracks so I was really going in blind. For the first few seconds I had not exactly panic but the feeling that I finally bit more than I could chew. Then I found the rhythm and the sort of calm, focused precision took over. That's until the guide yells over the radio to take "left, lef, LEFT NOW!" because I'm running off the mountain. 

I can't tell you how much adrenaline was in my system when I got down but I hardly ever sweat and I was soaked through and still feeling the effects today. Mostly I was just incredulous to be in one piece. The girls were next and then the skier guy who was in our group. My cousin took the same line, I thought she did much better than me, although she had my tracks to guide her. My friend (who is a little less experienced) and the skier took a face route. All were safe, shaky but exhilarated. 

This is the pic of the mountain to show what I'm talking about. I wasn't able to take the photograph of the face so it's not my picture, just something I found online and marked the route.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice job, man! Looks like a hell of a line. Just be careful when that nice rhythm kicks in. It's easy to let that carry you a few turns too far...

As for me, my current plateau battle is to get more comfortable straight lining and jumping over stuff. I like to turn a lot by default, and I'm rather good at it. Sometimes, though, there just isn't any room for turning, and I'd like to confidently ride those lines too.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> Then I found the rhythm and the sort of calm, focused precision took over.


That's an awesome feeling, this moment when there's nothing lift and right and the world shrinks to this one focused line infront of you. There could be a parade on the left and one would only think "parade. Check. No danger. Check. My line." 



Noreaster said:


> This is the pic of the mountain to show what I'm talking about. I wasn't able to take the photograph of the face so it's not my picture, just something I found online and marked the route.
> 
> View attachment 94185


OMG! That's an awesome spine! I can imagine where the radio went off with the "left NOW" cos one's all into that spine. These are the lines I think at the bottom: now I know the way, LET ME DO IT AGAIN!
Need to have the contact to this organization  Valdez, innit?


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> That's an awesome feeling, this moment when there's nothing lift and right and the world shrinks to this one focused line infront of you. There could be a parade on the left and one would only think "parade. Check. No danger. Check. My line."


Haha, it was more like making turns to the beat of "I'm alive, I'm alive, I'm still alive". 

Yeah, that spine is no fucking joke. Just below where we were guided off of it and into the chute the spine section becomes flatter but narrower and the walls on both sides get seriously steep with cliffs cutting off any possible descent. There's not way to make turns, you just have to straighline that section and the kicker is: if you make one wrong move you run off the spine and right off 150' cliff drops. That run was certainly no-fall zone.

We're kind of relieved we didn't fly today. Yesterday when we got back to base we were all bug-eyed, overexcited but at the same time quiet. You know how everyone discusses their runs of the day at the lodge? Well, we didn't. I think we're still processing it.


----------



## scboard (Jun 12, 2015)

Since I only get one week a year-Making smooth turns on blues!! Had to give a yell at the end of the run


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Riding switch comfortably is my nemesis right now. I can't link turns switch at all and I seem to end up on my ass more often than not. haha :injured: I feel so awkward switch. ugh. I really want to conquer this.

As for recent accomplishments, I am getting more comfortable with small jumps on groomers. I try to take 3 or 4 small jumps (hops really) every run now. Most of you would probably laugh at the 6 inches of air I get but it is a big deal for me and it feels rad. I finally realized that jumps are all about the setup and take off. Being slightly toe-side also helps alot too. Staying relaxed and loose is maybe most important. I used to be very tense before a jump, even a little one. 

I'm also taking more side hits. I'd really like to land a 180 this year but I'm chicken about falling. 40 years old now.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

2014 was my ride switch, butter & small jumps year.
2015 was my first big mountain 60+ days with 8 powder days in Colorado year. 
2016 was my Dupraz D1 back bowls and tree runs in Colorado year.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

60+ days, must be nice. I'm going to be at 10 days come tomorrow. By the way, wtf is powder? :rofl4:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Noreaster said:


> That run was certainly no-fall zone.
> 
> We're kind of relieved we didn't fly today. Yesterday when we got back to base we were all bug-eyed, overexcited but at the same time quiet. You know how everyone discusses their runs of the day at the lodge? Well, we didn't. I think we're still processing it.


Hmmm... doesn't sound like a good guiding job then... one should be confronted with challenging terrain, yes, but if that was the attitude at the end of the day? That was not the right terrain. A heli day should end with euphoric wild chatting n boasting n reliving of the awesomness of the day, full of eagerness tor the next day to come.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Had a bit of a rough start to the season this year. Not sure if I let my conditioning slip a little in the Fall, or if it was the new set-up (transitioning to really stiff boots), but I took a couple of nasty falls doing really basic stuff - once on a cat-track, once hitting some mellow pow. Needless to say, my confidence had taken a bit of a blow. 

Regardless, followed that up with some steep and deep days at Revy and Whitewater, hitting some terrain that was more gnarly that I had hit before. I think the early season set-back really forced me to focus on my technique and forced me not only push-it, but to really think about what I was doing in the process. 

Fast-forward to now, and I've been sitting at home for the last month with a broken ankle. I really hope to get back on the snow again before its all done, but if not, I'm so thankful for those big days!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

So you broke your ankle like a month ago? Damn, you barely got half way through the season! Bummer....


----------



## Tubby Beaver (Jul 16, 2015)

I spent the previous 2 seasons to this one living in Sapporo, Hokkaido. 1st time really living somewhere with easy access to the snow, I managed to clock up 40 days each season, riding weekends and other days off. I'd always considered myself decent but when I started riding up there with people who'd been there for a while, I realised that I was the least experienced of the group. Riding uber deep pow in my 1st season and not being afraid about falling and getting stuck......2nd season's aims were opening the throttle a bit more, picking a better line through trees and straight lining jumps. I started trying frontside 180's also and a mate was really good at giving me some coaching. This last weekend I was stoked to be able to hit a couple of intermediate kickers and even build the balls to frontside 180 off of it......maybe not getting as much air as most, but I was riding away feeling 20ft tall!!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Argo said:


> So you broke your ankle like a month ago? Damn, you barely got half way through the season! Bummer....


Yup 

Trying ... to ... stay ... positive 

Surgeon says there's a chance for end of March if physio goes well. At this point even some spring groomers would be sweet


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

neni said:


> Hmmm... doesn't sound like a good guiding job then... one should be confronted with challenging terrain, yes, but if that was the attitude at the end of the day? That was not the right terrain. A heli day should end with euphoric wild chatting n boasting n reliving of the awesomness of the day, full of eagerness tor the next day to come.


The day I start boasting and chatting euphorically would be the day my family and friends request for my involuntary commitment. 

Seriously though I think some lines call for a an extra time to be in awe. That's how you know they're not just awesome but an extra-special brand of awesome.


----------



## plan b (Feb 25, 2016)

neni said:


> (BTW: the reason IMO? Awesome new board  Love that lady, so quick, so agile and so stable. Makes me feel in charge every second, without thinking twice. For a insecure rider? This can make night n day).


what board did you have before and what's the new one? what do you think the differences are between the two that did it for you?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

plan b said:


> what board did you have before and what's the new one? what do you think the differences are between the two that did it for you?


In short: leverage.

Been riding rather stiff long boards (out of my weight range and wide for my feet) which needed extra effort I never was aware of. The smaller boards I had tried I never really liked cos they were too soft, too squirrely or unstable and thus I stayed with the used big sizes. Till I got to demo a custom board recently; stiff AND narrow, and for the first time I experienced what I can do with my ancles n toes cos I had enough leverage, not having to use all body to push on a otherwise stable board (thanks @ETM for opening my eyes!)

So I though I gonna try the experiment and take the risk of the loss of length which goes along when going more narrow and got a Jones Flagship 152. Until recently, my freeride boards were 24.5-25mm wide-ish, wider that my feet. The new has a 24cm waist. The loss of length did not affect the float or edge hold (I'm light enough for that size, still in the lower end of weight range); it does only hamper straight line flat basing stability, but who cares abt that little draw back when it offers sooo much gained leverage and the gained feel of quick control which went along. This board really feels - like @freshy mentioned - like an extension of the body.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Seems riding switch is a big plateau for a lot of people. Is for me, that's for sure. I can 180 all day long until I take it to an actual jump with speed, then the landing switch scares me and I bail.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Seems riding switch is a big plateau for a lot of people. Is for me, that's for sure. I can 180 all day long until I take it to an actual jump with speed, then the landing switch scares me and I bail.


Props for keeping at it!
Switch? Oh dear... I'm still in the J-turn stage there :embarrased1:. _Landing_ switch? No. Nooooo nonono NO! No way.
Tho I wouldn't call it a plateau... a plateau is something one gets not better at even tho one works at it. I did work at switch last time end of last season... so it's sort of a "lack of interest self chosen noob state"


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I used to ride switch when I was (a lot) younger. I abandoned trying it long ago for lack of interest and I pretty much suck at it now. I only do it for maneuvering in tight areas and things like that..


----------



## raffertyk2 (Dec 16, 2014)

neni said:


> Props for keeping at it!
> Switch? Oh dear... I'm still in the J-turn stage there :embarrased1:. _Landing_ switch? No. Nooooo nonono NO! No way.
> Tho I wouldn't call it a plateau... a plateau is something one gets not better at even tho one works at it. I did work at switch last time end of last season... so it's sort of a "lack of interest self chosen noob state"


I lucked out in having a little natural ability to Ride switch but besides being able to link turns on an easy groomesr or landing 180s off of side hits though you won't find me doing it often. I usually only do it if I am screwing around or riding with someone who is just learning to ride. I think it is really out of lack of necessity I haven't found myself in a situation where I had to ride something switch other than just a few turns here or there if I'm in a tight spot in trees (even that is a rare occurrence)


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Last time I went out was probably the first time I felt very comfortable riding switch. I didn't expect it to happen, I was just way ahead of the wife and thought I'd ride switch to let her catch up. To my surprise I could ride well. I was centered on my board not in the back seat the whole time and not riding just groomers there were moguls and icy slush and I could even bomb cat tracks, and but that's where my confidence ended. Flat basing switch still scares the crap out of be because I still remember how much catching an edge sucks, and my board was getting kinda squirlly, and I could feel my feet wanting to rotate a bit as I'm more like +21/-15 right now, if I made it symmetrical I bet I could do a lot better, but since riding switch is not a goal or anything I'll probably just leave my stance alone. As I rode I actually thought I have this forum to thank because we talk so much about proper technique and shit like how to progress among other topics. 

So I guess I had a switch epiphany or something.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

neni said:


> In short: leverage.
> 
> Been riding rather stiff long boards (out of my weight range and wide for my feet) which needed extra effort I never was aware of. The smaller boards I had tried I never really liked cos they were too soft, too squirrely or unstable and thus I stayed with the used big sizes. Till I got to demo a custom board recently; stiff AND narrow, and for the first time I experienced what I can do with my ancles n toes cos I had enough leverage, not having to use all body to push on a otherwise stable board (thanks @ETM for opening my eyes!)
> 
> So I though I gonna try the experiment and take the risk of the loss of length which goes along when going more narrow and got a Jones Flagship 152. Until recently, my freeride boards were 24.5-25mm wide-ish, wider that my feet. The new has a 24cm waist. The loss of length did not affect the float or edge hold (I'm light enough for that size, still in the lower end of weight range); it does only hamper straight line flat basing stability, but who cares abt that little draw back when it offers sooo much gained leverage and the gained feel of quick control which went along. This board really feels - like @freshy mentioned - like an extension of the body.


It sure makes a difference huh, wait till you start dialing every aspect of a board


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

freshy said:


> I was just way ahead of the wife and thought I'd ride switch to let her catch up.


LOL yep this is the number one reason why my husband has ridden switch so much in our last 4 seasons together and dang has it paid off for him so I'll take a lil credit for being slower  . His edge control and comfort with either direction really makes him stand out style wise from the rest at least IMHO lol :nerd: It's cool to see him switch so fast and smooth you don't even really realize he did it for a beat.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

XxGoGirlxX said:


> LOL yep this is the number one reason why my husband has ridden switch so much in our last 4 seasons together and dang has it paid off for him so I'll take a lil credit for being slower  . His edge control and comfort with either direction really makes him stand out style wise from the rest at least IMHO lol :nerd: It's cool to see him switch so fast and smooth you don't even really realize he did it for a beat.


At the end of last season when I got a ballerina board and began to spend the non pow resort days on easy runs to work at butters n switch? Hub suddenly declared he'll chime in, and ordered a ballerina board as well. 

Well... anybody needs a Volkl Riot, ridden 1 half day, unused since? :laugh:


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

neni said:


> What's your euphoric story?


Well, perhaps not as euphoric as yours (and not a case of major progress), but still made me go "fuck yeah!" ;]

The conditions today were very good and so was the run and I was carving pretty hard, springing from turn to turn, getting low and fast and at one moment I finished a heelside carve almost at the top of a knuckle and sprang to toeside over the knuckle, catching a little air and landed on the toeside edge, at a really low angle and just dug in and carved along. The thought that I could wash out never even entered my mind, the rhythm just carried me. Felt really good :]


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Seems riding switch is a big plateau for a lot of people. Is for me, that's for sure. I can 180 all day long until I take it to an actual jump with speed, then the landing switch scares me and I bail.


This is because learning switch sucks. I hate feeling and looking like a noob. It also hurts all-over again. I don't want to go back to the first 2 weeks of snowboarding, I'm past that and I paid my dues to learn how to carve. But I have to pay my dues all-over again if I want to learn switch. It will take a conscious effort on my part to keep at it. 

I do ride with slower people, my wife and kids, so this is a perfect time for me to learn. :grin:


----------

